

Visual Studio 2012 New Features: Solution Explorer - yread
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/zainnab/archive/2012/06/21/visual-studio-2012-new-features-solution-explorer.aspx

======
laserDinosaur
Being able to see the classes in a file is a nice touch. Good to see some of
the cooler parts of Eclipse making it over. I find the sentence "searching
within file contents doesn’t mean what you think it means." a little strange
though. If it doesn't mean what the user thinks it means, maybe they should
give it a different name :|

One feature I wish the solution explorer had would be to setup a view of only
pre-selected files. I find sometimes I'm working between 4-5 files and the
only way to keep track of them is to have them open in my tabs. If I have to
check two or three other files, my tabs become a mess. What would be nice is
to have a 'view' in solution explorer that lets me just see those 4-5 files,
maybe even let me jump between views through tabs on the solution explorer
instead.

~~~
yread
You can open them and then select a filter view just opened. Or you can open
the ones you don't want to keep opened with just a single click (the new
preview feature)

------
yread
The amount of polish that goes into VS is incredible. It's a pity these little
useful features are quite hard to find

~~~
mullr
I haven't used the betas of the new version, but I'm not sure I would describe
VS as particularly polished. It's better than Eclipse, but IDEA beats it
handily. Even Xcode (newer versions) comes out in front, in its own XCode-y
way.

I actually rather enjoyed VS as a whole, especially the debugger. But we're
talking UI polish here.

